# Clearing question



## TheGoodLife (Mar 20, 2013)

My SP has been clearing very slow (3+ weeks) and still has a ways to go. The question I have is, Could I rack, sweeten, and top off carboy and then let it take it's sweet time to clear? or should sweetening always be done after the wine is clear?

My concern is the wine sitting for a long period of time with a lot of headspace in the carboy.


----------



## Scott (Mar 20, 2013)

Sure can, if it's stablized then sweeten and top off then let sit. Can always add a clearing agent if wanting faster clear time.
Good luck!


----------



## TheGoodLife (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks Scott, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 20, 2013)

Scott, love the avatar!


----------



## Arne (Mar 21, 2013)

Did you use sparkaloid on it? That usually clears it like magic. Arne.


----------



## Scott (Mar 21, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> Scott, love the avatar!


 










Thanks Pumpkinman,


----------



## TheGoodLife (Mar 21, 2013)

I sure did Arne... If worse comes to worse could I give it another Sparkloid treatment without effecting the flavor? I'm in no big hurry though, I still have enough from my last batch to keep me alive.


----------



## Arne (Mar 22, 2013)

You mite try bentoniting it also. Not sure, but after bentonite you mite have to use sparkaloid again. I had some and just hit it with bentonite, it cleared it right up. Or take a gal. put a 14 oz. can of welches strawberry breezin in and just drink it. The strawberry will cloud up a clear wine and I have not had any of it sit long enough to clear. Mite need just a bit more than one can, but it makes for a nice strawberry lemonaid. Make sure you have a soft spot to land, it doesn't treat you like lemonaid. LOL, Arne.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Mar 25, 2013)

Has anybody filtered SP with a Mini Jet? Results?


----------

